# Wierd white stringy stuff



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

I was just looking at my 10g and noticed that there was this white stringy stuff all over the plants. What is it?

water stats are:
ammonia:0
Nitrite:0
p.h:7.6

I keep the lights on for like 11 or 12 hours a day but am cutting down on the lighting and when school starts the lights will only be on for about 6 to 7 hours a day. So is it the lights thats causing this?


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> I was just looking at my 10g and noticed that there was this white stringy stuff all over the plants. What is it?
> 
> water stats are:
> ammonia:0
> ...


Sounds fungal. Or maybe a form of hair algae. Just clean it off or get something to help deal with


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Anyone else have an idea?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

wait a second. I just got an email saying emc posted on here but yet his post isn't here. Well I'll post what he said then respond to it.
emc7 said:


> I agree with vermi. It could be fungus on uneaten food, exp. if pH is low. Or it could be a form of hair algae that lost its color because of lack of light. In either case, try to siphon it off your plants.


But it keeps coming back and now its on all the plants.


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> wait a second. I just got an email saying emc posted on here but yet his post isn't here. Well I'll post what he said then respond to it.
> emc7 said:
> 
> 
> But it keeps coming back and now its on all the plants.


tetra makes an anti algae solution. i use it myself every few weeks.

seems to work just fine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Does it work?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I can only suggest a large water change, something is feeding whatever it is so get the food source out of the water.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

ive had white hair algea on drift wood. did a lot of water changes and it went away.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Ok, I'll pick up on the gravel cleanings and water changes and I'll report back in awhile and tell if it worked or not. 

But I think its because of the light being on to long and since school started the time that it would be on will be cut in half from it being pn 12 hours a day to 6 hours a day.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There is no way to tell what it is without more info.............
I see the tank is a 10 gallon. How much and what type of lighting is it?
Algae solutions by major companies are snake oil..............
Inhabitants?
Substrate type?
Co2?
Plant list?
Planting level (low medium dense)?

If I had to guess now, I'd say its staghorn algae if it is stringy and branches, hair algae if it doesn't branch. In either case manual removal followed with more waterchanges is the first step. Both can be difficult to get rid of but staghorn is much worth.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The only thing I can think of is fish waste. Sometimes fish may produce very long stooles if their diet isn't suitable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Simpte said:


> There is no way to tell what it is without more info.............
> I see the tank is a 10 gallon. How much and what type of lighting is it?
> Algae solutions by major companies are snake oil..............
> Inhabitants?
> ...


inhabitants- its in my sig
substrate type- gravel
co2- none
plant list- artficial plants

I have a 15 watt stock light.


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

If you moved any parts of your filter (media, intake, etc.) sometimes white stringy stuff can become dislodged and snag on plants.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

How strong is your lighting?

11-12 hours for a non-planted tank is too much, IME. You should cut back to 8hours max. I've never seen white colored algae before, so it could possibly be a fungal growth. Like everyone else said, do a good gravel vac and 50% water change. I'd follow up with 25-30% water changes every few days for a week, too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

I am cutting back on lighting, the algae is turning green. I've been keeping the lights on for like 7 hours a day now. Do you think the light is strong enough for live plants?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Does it appear to be anchor ed in spots or is it simply just stringy stuff resting on your plants? If its just stringy stuff resting around run your hands through your plants to remove and it should go away in no time. 15 watts is fine depending upon your plants. Some nutrient in your tank must have built up and is causing the algae growth. Do a 50% water change once a week and keep manually removing whenever you see it. It should clear up pretty quickly if this tank has been established for awhile and this is the first you've seen of it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

sort or anch*ored to the plants but it comes off when I run it under water.

don't know why but I was trying to say anc-h-o-r-e-d but it wouldn't let me


----------

